# Call From DRI



## Kal (Jul 12, 2016)

I received a call from DRI with a local Caller ID.  She proceeded to identify herself as being with DRI and the call would be recorded.  I asked where she was located.  She happily said Riverside, California.

 I told her I couldn't trust a word from someone who uses a false Caller ID and hung up.

 Same person called the next day as if she had never spoken with me.  My response was exactly the same.  Let's see how many times they will go thru this same routine.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2016)

I usually ask them what the letters stand for (we get a lot of "RCI" calls). DRI could be Dirt Road Inmates or Dirty Rotten Infidel's.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2016)

They call me all the time, I just keep adding the numbers to my block list so it wont ring.  I made the mistake of giving them my cell number when checking in at KBC.  Sneaky trick they use to get your cell, Oh your unit isnt ready yet we'll call you.  Then they call ten minutes later.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 14, 2016)

Kal said:


> Same person called the next day as if she had never spoken with me.  My response was exactly the same.  Let's see how many times they will go thru this same routine.



Most likely they don't actually do the dialing themselves and have no control over it. It's probably part of an automated system. She likely makes 100s of these calls a day and can't remember voices to know it was you.


----------

